# Lucas county ohio morels



## Morelman2019 (Apr 24, 2019)

Been on top of morels for about 2 weeks now. About 4.5lbs out of 2 trips plus a 6 inch monster


----------



## Forager1 (May 7, 2020)

Any in 2020?


----------



## Jd25 (May 8, 2020)

Forager1 said:


> Any in 2020?


Found a couple in a honey hole... but not ready yet. First try of the year. Anyone finding them yet in north west ohio?


----------



## Forager1 (May 7, 2020)

Forager1 said:


> Any in 2020?


Thanks for reply. Just signed up. Out once no moral but found pheasant backs. Cold spell coming but after that good weather cant wait.


----------



## rhillmandc (May 11, 2020)

Found 10 so far in Williams County. All small greys. Hoping the rain and warmer temps this week will pop them up.


----------



## Mileyjane (May 20, 2020)

Found a few in Swanton last week


----------

